# Improved Knurling tool



## Chris Hamel (Jan 26, 2017)

The last time I used my knurling tool, I began to realize I was putting a lot of pressure on my spindle and bearings.  My lathe is a 1937 9 inch South Bend, so my bearings are not perfect and it seemed this kind of pressure would not be kind to them.  Anyway, a fellow member and friend, sent me a picture of his knurling tool which clamps on the top and bottom of the part.  Using his picture, I made my new and improved knurling tool.


----------



## Chris Hamel (Jan 26, 2017)

After finishing the knurling tool, I decided to make a tool holder just for it.


----------



## master of none (Jan 26, 2017)

That's a good idea I've been concern about the same thing and that seems to be the answer .


----------



## pstemari (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice. Not as pretty as the Eagle Rock knurler, but a lot easier to change knurls. Wonder how the bolts will hold up? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 27, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brino (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris Hamel said:


> I made my new and improved knurling tool.



That's great!
I really like your interpretation of a clamp style knurling tool.
Thanks for sharing it.

-brino


----------



## Chris Hamel (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the comments.  I am a little concerned how well the bolts will hold up with the hardened knurling wheels running on them, but hey if they start to wear out, they are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## rgray (Jan 27, 2017)

Chris Hamel said:


> am a little concerned how well the bolts will hold up with the hardened knurling wheels running on them, but hey if they start to wear out, they are cheap and easy to replace.



I had hardened drill rod wear out. I now use HSS.  It can be bought in rounds. I use 4-40 pan head screws to hold the shafts in. Just drill and tap next to the existing hole close enough that the head of the screw keeps the shaft from coming out.


----------



## pstemari (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh, I like that. The Eagle Rock knurler uses pressed-in pins that make changing knurl a royal pita. They do have a "heavy-duty" version with pins held in by set screws, but pretty pricey.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

